# Hittnau Switzerland Help!



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Any good trails near by? Going to be visiting this weekend and would like to do some riding!
Please let me know as much info as possible since I'm unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

bbgobie said:


> Any good trails near by? Going to be visiting this weekend and would like to do some riding!
> Please let me know as much info as possible since I'm unfamiliar with the area.


If its Hittnau Zurich then there are quite a lot of good trails around.

There are a few variations of this one that are quite good fun, but also lots of riding in the general area.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi there I live very near to Hittnau in a place called Bauma. We have loads of great trails in the area. Your timing is unfortunately not so great, since we have just had 2 weeks of wonderful weather that is about to turn to s*?t over the weekend.

My personal tip for the top would be:

Directly behind Hittnau is a hill called the Stoffel, which has a golf course on the side of it. If you climb to the top (past the golf course) on the fire roads, there is a great trail signposted down to Bauma.

Hittnau has a good bike shop called "Velolade-Hittnau", if go in there you'll be able to get a Swiss singletrailmap of the area, that shows you heaps of possibilities.

If you want to tell me what sort of riding you like, and how long you have I could probably sort you out a little itinerary, just let me know.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

ir12daveor said:


> If its Hittnau Zurich then there are quite a lot of good trails around.
> 
> There are a few variations of this one that are quite good fun, but also lots of riding in the general area.


That's a good suggestion, the section from Bettswill down to Kempten, is particularly good.


----------

